# Michigan weekend ideas?



## breezylawn (May 28, 2008)

Hello,  can anyone suggest a nice resort for a long week end in MI?  We usually travel to Door Cty but would love to give MI a try....we are in the Chgo area and don't want to drive more than 2-3 hrs....Thanks!


----------



## mlbyron (May 28, 2008)

Here is an interesting site on Michigan 

resorts.http://www.resortsandlodges.com/lodging/usa/michigan/index.html

It breaks the state into areas.  
Our west michigan lakeshore is beautiful and convient to Chicago.
If you like casinos then cordinate  with that also. Manistee and Traverse City area has them, also the Upper Penninsula.

Mary


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 28, 2008)

As someone looking to do some weekend trips this summer, I too am interested in this topic!


----------



## Vanessa (May 28, 2008)

I'm with Mlbyron.  I am from Saginaw, Michigan and do prefer the west side of the state.  There are many festivals to consider as well such as the Traverse City Cherry festival and the Renaissance in Detroit for pretty much most of August.


----------



## macingr (May 28, 2008)

*Western Michigan offers smething for everone.*

We have a TS in Door County, but you will find the opposite side of the lake is every bit as nice.  If your only spending a week end you will need to decide what best "floats your boat" in Western Michigan.  We have more golf courses and churches per person than any other in the country.  We have Michigan's only 5 Star 5 Diamond Restraint.  We have a lakeshore rated in the top 25 in the world.  If you like concerts and live music or fishing it's here.
www.meijergarden.org
www.michiganadventure.org
www.fordlibarymuseum.org
www.saugatuck.com
www.visitgrandrapids.org/



Plus very friendly natives!


----------



## SherryS (May 28, 2008)

Check out:   www.michigan.org  We love Traverse City area and Sleeping Bear Natl. Park.  Holland/Grand Haven/South Haven has  beautiful beach areas
and nice shops.  Grand Rapids is a short drive from the beaches with a nice zoo, sculpture park and gardens.


----------



## RDB (May 28, 2008)

*Higgins Lake, MI*

Also investigate http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?id=496&type=SPRK


----------



## breezylawn (May 29, 2008)

Thank You All So Much...we Have Some Info, Thanks To All Of You To Try....any Particular Resorts You Just Love????  Maria


----------



## mlbyron (May 29, 2008)

Vanessa, I am from Saginaw(DMHS'67), we now live in Sanford.  but are moving back-if the house sells....


----------

